# Which Marriott in Hilton Head?



## Cindala (Jul 14, 2007)

With so many Marriotts in Hilton Head to choose from, which one is your favorite?

Best location, on the beach, best decor, newness, amenities etc.?

Is there one more difficult or easier to exchange into???


----------



## Dave M (Jul 14, 2007)

The overwhelming favorite on this forum seems to be Grande Ocean. It's on the beach with no unit more than about 100 yards from one of the beach entrances. All units have been completely refurbished within the last three years.

However, not far behind are Barony, Surfwatch and Monarch. Surfwatch is the newest Marriott on the island, but it's a fair walk to the beach. Barony is the second newest Marriott HHI resort and is favored by many. Some units are a good 7 to 8 minute walk from the beach. The older Monarch is also on the beach and is located inside the gates of Sea Pines Plantation with its many meandering bike paths. (Those Sea Pines bike paths are also easily accessible from Grande Ocean, assuming you rent at least one bike from Marriott to get a Sea Pines bike pass.)

All of the other Marriotts on Hilton Head are non-beach properties, although there are strong advocates for each of them. The beach resorts are the toughest trades.


----------



## Dave M (Jul 14, 2007)

Here are two other threads - here and here - with other responses to your question.


----------



## KCI (Jul 14, 2007)

I personally like staying in Harbour Town at the Harbour Club or Heritage Club as you have plenty of things to do within walking distance of your unit (shopping, restaurants, entertainment), plus you can take the free trolley to the beach or bike or drive to the beach which is only minutes away.  I know everyone thinks Grande Ocean is the absolute finest but I have stayed there a few times and unless you are in a unit that faces the ocean or a side unit up close to the front, all you see from the unit is trees.  It is a lovely place but unless you are ocean front it isn't much different than being in any other time share visually.  As far as biking into SeaPines from GO, we have never had to rent a bike from Marriott to get into SeaPines.  We bring our bikes, get a pass from the front desk and just ride to the SeaPines gate and have always been given access to SeaPines.  My dh and I prefer places to stay that we do not always have to get in the car to go everywhere...others have different values and we understand but just thought you might be interested in a different perspective.  Staying in Harbour Town allows us to maybe have dinner in, a swim in the pool and then walk the harbor area and take in the Greg Russell show, maybe an ice cream at one of the shops, sit in a rocker and listen to the music or jsut browse the stores...no car, no parking problems, no hassle and the units in Harbour Club and Heritage are just as nicely furnished as is GO.  JMHO


----------



## Dave M (Jul 15, 2007)

KCI said:


> I know everyone thinks Grande Ocean is the absolute finest but I have stayed there a few times and unless you are in a unit that faces the ocean or a side unit up close to the front, all you see from the unit is trees.


See Marty's ("jme") post here for what's new for views at GO since your last visit.


----------



## Cindala (Jul 15, 2007)

Dave M said:


> The beach resorts are the toughest trades.



Given that beach resorts are the toughest trade what would give us the best chance of getting into HH?
We have a gold MGV week 21 deposited with II (Memorial Day week which overlaps into Platinum season).
I'm guessing we shouldn't put in a request for _all_ beach resorts, but mix it up with some not on the beach like Harbor Club or Heritage Club. 
We are looking for the time frame of 6/26-8/2/08, but really would prefer the June end of timing. What would you recommend?


----------



## Cindala (Jul 15, 2007)

KCI said:


> I personally like staying in Harbour Town at the Harbour Club or Heritage Club as you have plenty of things to do within walking distance of your unit (shopping, restaurants, entertainment), plus you can take the free trolley to the beach or bike or drive to the beach which is only minutes away.  I know everyone thinks Grande Ocean is the absolute finest but I have stayed there a few times and unless you are in a unit that faces the ocean or a side unit up close to the front, all you see from the unit is trees.  It is a lovely place but unless you are ocean front it isn't much different than being in any other time share visually.  As far as biking into SeaPines from GO, we have never had to rent a bike from Marriott to get into SeaPines.  We bring our bikes, get a pass from the front desk and just ride to the SeaPines gate and have always been given access to SeaPines.  My dh and I prefer places to stay that we do not always have to get in the car to go everywhere...others have different values and we understand but just thought you might be interested in a different perspective.  Staying in Harbour Town allows us to maybe have dinner in, a swim in the pool and then walk the harbor area and take in the Greg Russell show, maybe an ice cream at one of the shops, sit in a rocker and listen to the music or jsut browse the stores...no car, no parking problems, no hassle and the units in Harbour Club and Heritage are just as nicely furnished as is GO.  JMHO



Thanks for the info on Harbor Club/Heritage Club. We may have our 2 daughters with us (23 and 21) and being close to activities would be a plus. How far a walk is the beach from these 2 locations? What is the Greg Russell show? If you rent a bike from Marriott, that gives you a pass into SeaPines to ride? How far is SeaPines from the Harbor/Heritage Clubs? Sorry for all the questions!


----------



## Kazakie (Jul 15, 2007)

Cindala said:


> Given that beach resorts are the toughest trade what would give us the best chance of getting into HH?
> 
> We are looking for the time frame of 6/26-8/2/08, but really would prefer the June end of timing. What would you recommend?



What's more important, a specific resort of a timeframe?  If end of june is most important, I'd shorten the timeframe but list all Marriotts in HH (as long as you're okay with any of them).  If you want to stay at one of the big 3, you may need a big window.

I think these are all the II codes for the Marriotts in HH:
MBY, MGO, MSF, MMS, MHH, HPS, MHG, MSN

The first three are the "big three"


----------



## Dave M (Jul 15, 2007)

See this thread for a successful example of what you want to do. I would try for the beach resorts first, but you're a little late in making your request. When seeking a tough trade, it's best - by far - to have your request in _at least_ a full year before the start of the period you're willing to travel. 

If you have no success by mid-January, I would add the other Marriotts.


----------



## Cindala (Jul 15, 2007)

Dave M said:


> See this thread for a successful example of what you want to do. I would try for the beach resorts first, but you're a little late in making your request. When seeking a tough trade, it's best - by far - to have your request in _at least_ a full year before the start of the period you're willing to travel.
> 
> If you have no success by mid-January, I would add the other Marriotts.


 
Yes, I know we are a little late in making request, only because my family can't get on the same page and decide on a location! 
So I can make changes to my original request down the line then? If I start with 3 beach resorts and a three week time frame, and nothing happens by say January, then I can add more resorts and weeks? Will II consider this a new request (which puts me further down on the list) or just a change?


----------



## Cindala (Jul 15, 2007)

Kazakie said:


> What's more important, a specific resort of a timeframe?  If end of june is most important, I'd shorten the timeframe but list all Marriotts in HH (as long as you're okay with any of them).  If you want to stay at one of the big 3, you may need a big window.
> 
> I think these are all the II codes for the Marriotts in HH:
> MBY, MGO, MSF, MMS, MHH, HPS, MHG, MSN
> ...



That's I guess what we have to decide and quick!! I want to put in a request in the next day or so. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Dave M (Jul 15, 2007)

Cindala said:


> Thanks for the info on Harbor Club/Heritage Club. How far a walk is the beach from these 2 locations?


It's over a mile. There's a shuttle to the beach or you can make the easy 3-minute drive.





> What is the Greg Russell show?


See this info from his site. 





> If you rent a bike from Marriott, that gives you a pass into SeaPines to ride?


If you are staying in Harbour Club or Heritage Club, you are already in Sea Pines. If you stay at Grande Ocean, you'll have a permit to access Sea Pines in your car for the week. And renting a bike from Marriott at Grande Ocean will get you a bike pass to Sea Pines. (Grande Ocean owners staying at GO also get bike passes.) Although that's the policy, some exchangers have reported here of getting a pass without renting a bike. If you stay elsewhere, you can visit Sea Pines by car for $5 per day, but not by bike. 





> How far is SeaPines from the Harbor/Heritage Clubs?


See above. You're in it!


----------



## Dave M (Jul 15, 2007)

Cindala said:


> So I can make changes to my original request down the line then? If I start with 3 beach resorts and a three week time frame, and nothing happens by say January, then I can add more resorts and weeks? Will II consider this a new request (which puts me further down on the list) or just a change?


Yes, you can add resorts and/or dates and keep your place in line. II doesn't trreat it as a new exchange request. See, for example, this response on the old TUG BBS by Craig Urbine, II's former rep to TUG.


----------



## Kim R (Jul 15, 2007)

*It's not too late for early June*

_Yes, I know we are a little late in making request, only because my family can't get on the same page and decide on a location!_

My family has traded into Grande Ocean (using Cypress Harbour summer week) several times, and I have never requested more than 7-8 months out.  We usually request the last week in May (Memorial Day), or the first 2 weeks in June, but have had at least one July week.  

I definitely preferred the June weather.


----------



## MikeM132 (Jul 15, 2007)

We've only stayed at Barony, but toured all but Heritage (going to Heritage in Nov). We traded our Grande Vista 1br into Barony (all 2br on HHI). We thought it was great, but that was in October. We had no crowds, no traffic, and everything was still open. Weather was great--mid 70s. Ocean was warm. Now, if it were July, you might want to be near Sea Pines to avoid the traffic. The beach at Barony is much quieter and great. I saw zero reason to go in Sea Pines other than better biking with less traffic (inside). Touring Grande Ocean, we noted parking was tight. Also, the resort was bigger than Barony, but common areas were the same size (gym, Marketplace, etc). Barony has 2 buildings that are removed from teh rest, but it only takes a few minutes to walk over to the beach from there. You also can eat at the hotel next door and charge to your room. Monarch was being fixed up when we toured it. Their common areas were not as nice, but units were pretty good. Their location was excellent. Unless you HAVE to go over summer vacation I highly recommend early fall for HHI. Best of everything. I loved HHI. Wife hated it (bored, but that was because my brother and I golfed). I think it is a fairly easy trade in the fall, too.
PS--If you bring your own bikes on a roof rack make sure you take them off the roof before you pull into the under-building parking. Don't ask.


----------



## Wistraveler (Jul 15, 2007)

We've stayed at SurfWatch twice, we purchased when it first opened in August 2005.  We like it because our kids are grown so it's just the two of us.  It is a bit of a walk to the beach but it's connected by it's own boardwalk all on the Marriott property.  It takes 5 minutes or less depending on which building you're in.  They will drive you down by golf cart if you like.  We purchased an Ocean View unit and can see the Ocean from our room.  They also have an Ocean side building that's closer but still not directly on the beach.  At the end of the boardwalk there is a pool, cabanas and a bar which is open in warmer seasons.  The beach itself seems a bit less crowded in front of SurfWatch.  We've walked down the beach to Barony which is directly on the waterfront and seems very nice, although there are many buildings further up on the property.  We've also walked to Marriott's Grande Ocean which does seem like the best beach villa location, very popular with families.  Both SurfWatch and Barony have indoor pools for the cooler seasons. There is also a pool right in front of the two Ocean view units.

 We purchased SurfWatch because it had the newest amenities but we wouldn't hesitate to recommend any of these three on the ocean side of the island.


----------



## Cindala (Jul 15, 2007)

Well, I just put in my request this evening for 5 resorts during 3 different weeks.  If nothing happens after a few months, then I will add some more weeks and resorts. We started with Grand Ocean, Barony, Surfwatch, Harbor Club, and Heritage Club. Now we will just keep our fingers (and toes) crossed and hope to get in.  I know the beach locations will be a harder trade, so I added Harbor Club and Heritage Club. I like that they are near shopping and other activities.


----------



## Cindala (Jul 15, 2007)

MikeM132 said:


> I saw zero reason to go in Sea Pines other than better biking with less traffic (inside).You also can eat at the hotel next door and charge to your room.



What is Sea Pines anyway? Do you remember the name of the hotel next door to the Barony?


----------



## Cindala (Jul 15, 2007)

Wistraveler said:


> We've walked down the beach to Barony which is directly on the waterfront and seems very nice, although there are many buildings further up on the property.  We've also walked to Marriott's Grande Ocean which does seem like the best beach villa location, very popular with families.



So the Barony, Grand Ocean and Surfwatch are all within walking distance of each other?


----------



## Dave M (Jul 15, 2007)

Grande Ocean is not within walking distance of Barony or SurfWatch - unless you have all day to do your walking. They are several miles apart.

Most of Hilton Head is divided into private "plantations" (i.e., gated communities). To access most of the plantations, you must be an owner, a renter or an invited guest in the plantation. Sea Pines is an exception in that anyone can get in by paying $5 per car at one of the two entrance gates.


----------



## Eric95403 (Jul 16, 2007)

Cindala said:


> Well, I just put in my request this evening for 5 resorts during 3 different weeks.  If nothing happens after a few months, then I will add some more weeks and resorts. We started with Grand Ocean, Barony, Surfwatch, Harbor Club, and Heritage Club. Now we will just keep our fingers (and toes) crossed and hope to get in.  I know the beach locations will be a harder trade, so I added Harbor Club and Heritage Club. I like that they are near shopping and other activities.




Good luck!! I put my request yesterday for the same resorts at roughly the same time using my 2br Timber Lodge....unfortunately we put ours in late too. Couldn't decide ourselves what we wanted to do. My fingers are crossed for you and me.


----------



## Wistraveler (Jul 16, 2007)

*Walking Distance*

Sorry my post was deceptive regarding walking to Barony and Grande Ocean.  We did walk to Barony from SurfWatch, about a 1/2 hour walk.  But we drove to Coligny Circle and walked from the public park to G.O.  Coligny is a considerable distance by car from SurfWatch.


----------



## Cindala (Jul 16, 2007)

Eric95403 said:


> Good luck!! I put my request yesterday for the same resorts at roughly the same time using my 2br Timber Lodge....unfortunately we put ours in late too. Couldn't decide ourselves what we wanted to do. My fingers are crossed for you and me.



Good Luck to you too! Here's hoping we both get what we want. When did you deposit your Timber Lodge week? How long are you willing to wait before you put in for additional resorts or locations?  Our second choice might be Williamsburg and I see a 2bdrm now for the time we want, so I hope I can find availability there later if I need to! 

BTW who at Interval decides the exchange requests? Is it a computer program set up with particular parameters or a human being that assesses a value for value?


----------



## Eric95403 (Jul 16, 2007)

Cindala said:


> Good Luck to you too! Here's hoping we both get what we want. When did you deposit your Timber Lodge week? How long are you willing to wait before you put in for additional resorts or locations?  Our second choice might be Williamsburg and I see a 2bdrm now for the time we want, so I hope I can find availability there later if I need to!
> 
> BTW who at Interval decides the exchange requests? Is it a computer program set up with particular parameters or a human being that assesses a value for value?



I deposited a day before you. I don't know how long I'm willing to wait. It's not necessary I get it (big vacation planned for fall of '08), but I'd really like to go to Hilton Head as I've never been there and I'll probably need to get the kids on some kind of summer vacation. I guess there's always '09!! I think Williamsburg will always be around. There seem to be plenty of those available. As for a backup? I'm really not sure. As a long shot, I also put down Myrtle Beach and Hawaii. I'm 99% sure I won't get those, but figured why the heck not try. 

Now I have my AC to worry about. Don't know how I'm going to use that in the next year.  

I'm kind of wondering the same thing...who decides who gets who gets the trades?


----------



## KCI (Jul 16, 2007)

I did a request for July 4, 2008 - Aug 16, 2008 for 3 HHI resorts using a platinum 2 bdrm Grande Vista and got a July 4 week at Harbour Club within 3 weeks, so I would guess you have a good chance of succeeding.  Linda


----------



## Cindala (Jul 16, 2007)

KCI said:


> I did a request for July 4, 2008 - Aug 16, 2008 for 3 HHI resorts using a platinum 2 bdrm Grande Vista and got a July 4 week at Harbour Club within 3 weeks, so I would guess you have a good chance of succeeding.  Linda




Congratulations on getting your exchange! How long ago did you make your request? The 2bdrm at Grand Vista that we are using for our exchange is week 21, gold (Memorial Day week) which actually overlaps into platinum season. Hopefully it will have enough TP to get our request! Plus, even though I just made my request yesterday, I deposited my week the end of May because I knew we weren't going to the MGV next year. Does that make a difference?


----------



## tlwmkw (Jul 16, 2007)

*cindala*

I think you will have success.  We traded an MGV for Barony easter week last year and got it quite quickly- we loved Barony.  It was full but didn't seem overcrowded to us.  Did this before finding TUG and didn't book a decent week at MGV (in fact we just put it in to II without specifying a week and II chose what to get).  We also were late making the request.  Regardless I think you will get something.  We've been to HHI a few times and I have to say all the Marriotts there are great.  Also the distances aren't that great- if you want to go from one end of the island to the other it doesn't take that long (unless there is a big golf tournament- check when you get there and try to judge your driving based on that- we experienced this last year).


----------



## Marcia23 (Jul 17, 2007)

Cindala said:


> What is Sea Pines anyway? Do you remember the name of the hotel next door to the Barony?


Cindala, Sea Pines is where Harbour Town and the marina is. It's a private gated community with shops and restaurants and the famous Harbour Town golf course with lighthouse.  You have to pay a $5 fee to enter, but the pass is good for the day.  We go and play golf and return that evening to eat and walk around.
To answer your second question, the hotel next to the Barony is the Westin. It's lovely and has a couple of nice restaurants.


----------



## Kazakie (Jul 17, 2007)

Cindala said:


> What is Sea Pines anyway? Do you remember the name of the hotel next door to the Barony?



The Westin Hotel.  Barony has (or at least had) a reciprocal agreement, where you can eat at the Westin and charge the meals to your Barony room.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jul 17, 2007)

Each has it's own merit. We have tried 4 resorts so far. For the first trip I would opt for a SeaPines resort and GO. Wait till you view that main road into SP with the lovely trees and moss. You can see deer in the early morning in backyards and on the golf course as you ride your bikes.

  Monarch,Harbortown and Heritage is in Sea Pines .Best bike trails, Lawton Horse Stables,South Beach area and Truffles Restaurant plaza. 
  Harbortown has a nice playground across the street where the marina,shops and resturants are as well as some water excursions. Shuttle to SP beach. Harbor and Heritage are roomy and have two mastersuites.
 Monarch is beachfront  and has twin beds in the second room. 
 Heritage has free golf for Marriott exchangers, a big savings. It is the same layout as Harbortown with a different interior color. HT has the better views for sure. There are no activites at HT or Heritage you have to go to Monarch at least when we stayed there. One could also use tennis courts nearby for a limited time.

GO-top resort for everyone but especially teens who love Coligny Circle area. You are close to Pope Ave resturants.  You get a bike pass and access pass to Sea Pines. Go has 8 or more buildings and multiple pools. Glad they trimmed the trees they were too dense.

Harbor Point-not a mega resort,many activites, nice staff, recently redone,tennis courts, small pool, varying size units from A-D, on Shelter Cove,near Disney resort. Short walk to the marina where there are restaurants,shops,boat excurisions, Tanner show and summer Tuesday Fireworks. Shops and grocers and a small mall very closeby. Shuttle to Palmetto Beach and the bike paths. And where I own.........

Surfwatch-newest resort. I have not been there but many say interiors are lovely. Long Walkway to the beach where there is the pool and cabanas and restrooms. I much prefer the other resorts because of the building locations but at some point out of curiosity I will trade there because there are 3 bedroom units. I like to be closer to the beach and I prefer the beach at GO and Barony.

Barony-my favorite so far. Has a large gym,nice spa,concierge,large lobby. 4 main bldgs,multiple pools,indoor heated pool, tot splash areas. Garden Villas-short walk to the beach. Bike paths and golf courses.Westin is next door with that special seafood buffet. This fall is our 3rd trip to Barony. Just seems a little cozier and I love the beach there where I can walk to the heel of the island. What a view.

Love HH. No matter where you stay you will enjoy the island as it is small anyway and there are so many restaurants and grocers that you won't have an issue. And if you love it as many of us do you can trade into another Marriott.


----------



## Cindala (Jul 17, 2007)

pcgirl54,
Thanks for the detailed description on all of the Marriott Villas. Never having been to HH, it is hard to imagine the setup and location of each, so all your information was very helpful. I didn't put in a request for Monarch only because I read on a few threads that it is older and that there are the two twin beds instead of queens in the second bedroom like you mentioned. I may reconsider down the line if I don't hear anything.
Which resorts would be the farthest from Harbortown/SeaPines?


----------



## Dave M (Jul 17, 2007)

Cindala said:


> Which resorts would be the farthest from Harbortown/SeaPines?


Barony and SurfWatch.


----------



## Cindala (Jul 18, 2007)

Is there a site that has a detailed map of Hilton Head Island?  It might be helpful to see where everything is located.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jul 18, 2007)

*HHI Info*

http://hhidining.com  This guide is my bible on the island,a real gems and you can pick up a paper copy on the island at kiosks and the Visitor Center over the Cross Island Parkway

http://www.hhidirect.com/maps.html

http://www.sallys-place.com/food/dining_directory/north_america/hilton_head.htm

http://www.hhisleinfo.com/first_time_visitors.htm  Love this site-click on the links ,scroll scroll scroll to the bottom and you'll learn a lot.


----------



## wsrobinson (Jul 19, 2007)

*Marriott Map*

The attached map shows all the various Marriott properties on the island.  Hope it helps!


----------



## Cindala (Jul 19, 2007)

wsrobinson said:


> The attached map shows all the various Marriott properties on the island.  Hope it helps!



Perfect! Just what I needed!  HHI sure looks like a sneaker though@


----------



## Cindala (Jul 19, 2007)

pcgirl54 said:


> http://hhidining.com  This guide is my bible on the island,a real gems and you can pick up a paper copy on the island at kiosks and the Visitor Center over the Cross Island Parkway
> 
> http://www.hhidirect.com/maps.html
> 
> ...



Thanks again! These all look very helpful. I may call the HHI Tourism Dept. and see if they can mail me anything too, except I feel like I'm putting the cart before the horse so to speak. I really should wait to see if the exchange comes through.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jul 19, 2007)

*HHI Guide*

http://www.hiltonheadisland.org/iebms/coe/coe_p1_all.aspx?oc=10&cc=WEBCOE

Go here to order a planner. I order vacation guides all the time before the exchange comes through.


----------



## Cindala (Jul 20, 2007)

I got my exchange confirmed this morning from Interval!!!:whoopie: 

We just put in our request on July 15th, and today the 20th I am confirmed into a 2 Bdrm in Marriott's Harbor Club at Harbour Town Sunday July 6th to Sunday 13th, 2008 using my Marriott Grande Vista 2 Bdrm.

I can't believe I got my request filled so fast!! Now I know this is not one of the beach front resorts but what are your thoughts on this one? Should I hold out for a beach front? 


Eric95403, have you heard anything?  You put in the same time as me.


----------



## Eric95403 (Jul 20, 2007)

Cindala said:


> I got my exchange confirmed this morning from Interval!!!:whoopie:
> 
> We just put in our request on July 15th, and today the 20th I am confirmed into a 2 Bdrm in Marriott's Harbor Club at Harbour Town Sunday July 6th to Sunday 13th, 2008 using my Marriott Grande Vista 2 Bdrm.
> 
> ...




Great news for you. Nothing over here...    I figured there would be news today if any...nothing. Guess my 2br Timber Lodge/Tahoe (Wk 26 6/27-7/4) blows.  Maybe next week... Still can't figure out how II doles out the trades.


----------



## Cindala (Jul 20, 2007)

Eric95403 said:


> Great news for you. Nothing over here...    I figured there would be news today if any...nothing. Guess my 2br Timber Lodge/Tahoe (Wk 26 6/27-7/4) blows.  Maybe next week... Still can't figure out how II doles out the trades.



Is your week 26 at TimberLodge Gold or Platinum? I traded a week 21, Gold overlapping into Platinum at Grande Vista. I never expected to here this soon. Did you request the same resorts as me?
Keeping fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Eric95403 (Jul 20, 2007)

Cindala said:


> Is your week 26 at TimberLodge Gold or Platinum? I traded a week 21, Gold overlapping into Platinum at Grande Vista. I never expected to here this soon. Did you request the same resorts as me?
> Keeping fingers crossed for you!



It's Platinum, that's what I don't understand. I requested 5 in HHI, plus some other Marriotts not in HHI. Oh well. WTG though.


----------



## Cindala (Jul 21, 2007)

Eric95403 said:


> It's Platinum, that's what I don't understand. I requested 5 in HHI, plus some other Marriotts not in HHI. Oh well. WTG though.



I bet you will get a beach front resort, but you may have to wait a bit longer. My gold week might not have enough power to pull a GO, Barony, Surfwatch or Monarch, but did have enough TP to pull a Harbor Club, and it was available. Either that or someone at II made a mistake and I shouldn't have gotten anything! Hang in there!!


----------



## Eric95403 (Jul 21, 2007)

Cindala said:


> I bet you will get a beach front resort, but you may have to wait a bit longer. My gold week might not have enough power to pull a GO, Barony, Surfwatch or Monarch, but did have enough TP to pull a Harbor Club, and it was available. Either that or someone at II made a mistake and I shouldn't have gotten anything! Hang in there!!



Thanks, I'm not too worried. Something will come up eventually (I hope). Who knows how these things are doled out? Nice trade though...enjoy.


----------

